# Tall guys Vs. GTO seats



## SilverZiege (Nov 7, 2004)

Is it me, or does it seem like the driver seat should be sitting a little lower? Even with the seat base back and down it still feels high. Any thoughts?


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

I too feel like I am sitting a little high in the seat but I wasn't sure if my girlfriend just moved the seat and I can't get it back to where it feels comfortable. I think that I have had it where I like it but everytime I do she drives the car and moves it.


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

When I first got mine, I kept bumping my head when exiting,,Feels like the interior kinda wraps around my head


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Ya, me too, I guess thats just the price we pay for driving a badass car! LOL


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Got to be a bit careful with the head, but its alot better than my TT was. I banged my head often enough to learn to keep it down. I would really like to have the seat go down another inch or two.


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm definitely looking down, past the roof onto the road. For the first time in any car I've owned the ceiling is always in my line of sight. The seat does need to go lower.


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

At 6' 2" it was the first thing I noticed. But after six weeks with the car, I,ve gotten used to it


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm a medium-short guy at 5'7", yet every car I've ever driven I have the seat all the way, or nearly all the way back. I always wonder where tall people put their legs? ...and while not a point for me, why the manf doesn't design in more seat travel?

---Larry


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

_I too feel like I am sitting a little high in the seat but I wasn't sure if my girlfriend just moved the seat and I can't get it back to where it feels comfortable. I think that I have had it where I like it but everytime I do she drives the car and moves it._

Aughhhhhhhhhhhhhh I hate that when it happens


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah... wasn't prepared for the seat thing... had my oakleys just resting on my head, went to get out and broke them. But, luckily for me, I have another pair... 

Still trying to get the right seat adjustment for comfort and shifting ease. 

Practice... Practice... Practice...!


----------



## zone 5 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm 6'3", and I have no problems with the seat height. Its great. Way Way better than my T/A was, where I felt like I had to look through the roof. I have to duck to get in, but once in, there is a bunch of room, and I am looking out a "normal" part of the windshield.


----------



## philpio (Sep 22, 2004)

I agree that the seat should be able to go about 1" to 2" lower.
I looked under there, and I don't see any way to lower the existing seat.


----------



## Mart Man GTO (Nov 15, 2004)

I have noticed the same thing. I'm just under 5'10" and have whacked my head a couple of times. It does seem that the seat should move down anothre inch or so. Interesting thing is like was stated earlier, once in, there's plenty of head room. It's just the getting in and out you have to be careful about.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Try this on for size....

I bought the car for my wife and everyday when I return home to take it out to run errands I feel like I need a charting degree just to align all coordinates to normal. It's horrible, but you learn to live with it when you come up to a light with a Honda Civic (3 tone I might add) and a fart pipe big enough to squeeze a watermelon in it. Oh yes how I suddenly forget about the seats.


----------

